# MPLS, MN - NEED Dump Site Location Help



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone know where I can dump snow around the 100/394 area? I need to find a spot for 2010-2013 season.

ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

